# Nilfisk Alto P150.1B Problems



## DC3011 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just bought one of these on fleabay brand new and unopened from a private sale. Got delivered Friday and set about unpacking it etc. on Saturday morning before work. Plugged it all in and ran water through it without power on to get rid off all the air inside, but the water seemed very sluggish coming through and tooks atleast 3 minutes to come out of the hose in any meaningful quantity, rather than a small trickle down the lance. 

Anyway, turned machine and and opened trigger. Nothing. Sat there puzzled for a minute while I checked everything and then went into the house. MCB for downstairs plugs had tripped, along with fuse in the pressure washer plug. MCB reset and fuse replaced (wondered if it was socket fixture in the wall as it is heavy used and would not properly switch off after this) and tired again in a different socket. Same result, MCB AND RCD tripped this time, along with blown fuse and another socket that doesn't want to switch off and stay there. 

Will be contacting Nilfisk on Monday to get it sorted out with either replacement or repair (not sure on their policies etc etc) but any ideas as to why this is happening and why my sockets are now broken?

Dominic


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It is 2900 watts which is fairly heavy power usage,Can your socket take it?


----------



## DC3011 (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a standard house ring main so I don't see any problem with it and also it must be on the machine end otherwise it wouldn't have blown 3 plug fuses?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I run this of my extension lead and never tripped it so i reckon there must be a loose connection or something in your machine.


----------



## DC3011 (Mar 23, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. Probably so obvious and so simple, something I'd usually have a nose at but at the cost of the machine II'm resisting to go looking incase it messes the warranty up!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait and phone Nilfisk,keep your hands out of it:lol:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

My P150 has blown a few fuses, does take a lot of power. Someone else had trouble with his garage power, it kept tripping the PW. Can't remember the out come.

Mine has also started to leak at the gun where to the hose goes in. Although It is probably my fault where I reel the hose back in and the end has been dragging along the floor, thought nothing of it but a little nick has appeared in the seal and drips water.

Only a couple of pence to fix though I hope.

Other than that it's a beast and makes light work of arches and blasting dirt off.

Still my favourite piece of kit I own.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

That was me, hang on a mo, I'll post a link up to the thread....wait one..


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Here you go...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147271


----------



## DC3011 (Mar 23, 2009)

All fixed now, rang screwfix yesterday (original place of sale) and new one arrived on doorstep 8am this morning. Already washed car and it's a beast compared to my
weedy little Karcher 2.01 thingy!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

They are good, aren't they!


----------

